# Bowling on a budget



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

Avalon Bowling Center is running a July special. $5 per person per hour to bowl...includes shoes...no better time to take the family bowling.
2986 Avalon Blvd Milton, Fl. 995-4006:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

